# Xperia 5 Heating and Throttling



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Jul 10, 2022)

I just bought a used Xperia 5 NTTDocomo Variant and after using it for a while it feels clean and fast UI. But when it comes to playing games it suddenly gets hot enough that it starts to throttling while playing which suddenly gives me alot of game freezing and lag. I'm trying to find a way to deal out with heating but can't find a way at the moment. Is there a way I can deal with this issue?
Games I play are Lifeafter and Mobile Legends. Temps go 50-60C and apps in the background are also clear or maybe is this the issue caused by bad thermals of Sony Smartphones?
Any help from android community?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Make sure its unplugged from the charge cord and enable battery save mode as a test, Idk of any tools to lokck down the clock speeds on a phone hut I keep gaming on a Desktop or true gaming laptop


----------

